# Update on Barkley's Itchies and Pain Management for His Hips



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We've had a wild ride for the past month with Barkley's uncontrollable itching and scratching. The poor guy scratched a lot of his fur off so we started putting him a tshirt, trying to keep booties on his feet (limited success) and using an e-collar when it got bad. We all thought it was an allergic reaction to the chemotherapy drugs (doxorubicin) or the severe pollens that are swirling around this year. In addition his acupuncture treatments stopped at the recommendation of his vet due to acupuncture stimulating cell growth. In an attempt to relieve his discomfort the vet asked us to take Barkley off his rimadyl for a week so we could start a round of Temeril-P after the rimadyl cleared his system. We weren't thrilled about the prednisone because Barkley has a hyper-reaction to it (countersurfing, trash can raiding, pacing, panting). 

About 2 days after discontinuing the rimadyl we noticed he wasn't itching as much. It's been 6 days and his itching and scratching has decreased about 90%. In addition is much more interactive with us at times. I suspected the rimadyl might be the culprit, went online and discovered some dogs do have dermatologic issues when on the drug. Hmmm. Could it be? In another thread about Barkley's chemotherapy a couple of members (thanks!!) noted their dogs had similar reactions. 

I talked to Barkley's vet today and we aren't going to put him on the Temeril-P for the time being. He's given me the OK to add Duralactin now to see if it helps. If it does great, if it doesn't we will try the Temeril-P. After we see how he reacts to Duralactin we will revisit if we need to add something like peroxicam or metacam into the mix. 

So, in my opinion, Barkley's severe allergic reaction to the rimadyl (which he used sporadically before without issue) was an unintended consequence of the rimadyl, being used to help his hips and pain from the surgery and chemo! Perhaps the chemo and Barkley's decreased immunity from it and the splenectomy exaggerated the reaction. The good news is he's feeling much better, scratching and itching a lot less and he's even starting to get some puppy fuzz in the areas he scratched.  

Unfortunately the vet doesn't stock duralactin (and it is supposedly a cutting edge clinic???!) so I did the amazon.com order. I hope it gets here soon! I did call a few pet stores in the area as well as a compounding pharmacy that treats pets and no one stocks it. Too bad. I think he will be fine though because he isn't in any orthopedic pain that we can tell right now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Such good news. I just LOVE Barkley and pray for him daily.... well actually every time I go to the fridge since his picture is there. You go sweetheart!!!!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad to hear that Barklay is feeling more comfortable now that his itches have stopped - sending him some gentle hugs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the itching has subsided. Barkley doesn't need that along with everything else that is going on. Itching can me soooo stressful. I used to hear my neighbor yelling at the top of his lungs when he had poison ivy. It always makes me think...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How wonderful that Barkley is not itching so much and you've found the culprit. Itching is jsut awful!

I got my Duralactin order pretty quickly from Amazon so hopefully yours will be in shortly. I couldn't find it locally either.

Copper has many more skin and other issues now that he does not have a spleen. I started him on a 1/2 dose of duralactin for about a week to give his body time to adjust and then went full strength. You might want to start Barkley slow for at least a few days. I saw definite results in about 2 weeks.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Thanks for the good update. It sure makes me happy to get good Barkley updates.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> How wonderful that Barkley is not itching so much and you've found the culprit. Itching is jsut awful!
> 
> I got my Duralactin order pretty quickly from Amazon so hopefully yours will be in shortly. I couldn't find it locally either.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion on starting out with the half dosages. It sounds like a very good plan.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry I didn't know Barl;ey was having itchies and on Rimadyl- I would have alerted you. Our Max went through the exact same thing and I was so mad at our quack of a vet back then that he didn't realize that's what it was. (there were a million other things he screwed up too in hindsight. He killed my dog, then I looked back at all the other red flags)

Glad Barkely is doing better. The sweet boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Barkley's itchies are so much better and you found what was causing it. Hope the new meds get in soon. We are thinking about you all the time. Give him a big hug.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

So very glad that Barkley's itchies are better!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Update*

Barkley has had two "accidents" in the past week, both times in his sleep and we don't think he knows he's leaking a bit. He tends to hold his urine for a long time and has never had any sort of accident. Last night, after cleaning the accident up I asked him to come downstairs so he could evacuate his bladder and he left a few little blood dribbles on the stair case steps. That worried me all night long so this a.m. I called the vet and we got in to see his surgeon/onco vet before he went into a major surgery for another poor dog. He was pleased with Barkley's improving skin  and did a thorough exam and a sterile draw of urine. No blood cells, and nothing else to indicate bleeding. To our relief his urine was fine and diluted. He's gained 1.5 pounds too!! He thought we should do a set of x-rays of the abdomen and everything looks normal there too--HUGE relief! We finally decided that this is a geratric issue and he is just losing control during his sleep. There is a medication for this but we are holding off until after his final chemo session on 4/15. I will just get in the habit of getting him outside every 4 hours or so. I'm sad he's getting these types of issues but I'm so glad it isn't an infection, chemo induced or an indication his cancer is advancing.

Before we left we went to visit the clinic bird. Barkley is in love....:smooch::smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whew. I'm glad Barlley got good news from the vet. He's gained weight, x-rays are good and he got to visit the bird. You just made my weekend.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I just saw this. So glad you found the itchiness culprit. I've never heard that Rimadyl can cause an allergic reaction, so it's good to know and makes sense. Sorry Barkley is having so many other issues along with cancer treatments. Getting old just sucks and Megs can attest to that! Thanks for sharing what you learned. Hugs for Barkley!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to see Barkley is doing ok, what a drag about the incontinence issue. Tucker has also gained a pound or 2 in the past couple weeks due to limited exercise as you know. His chest and abdomen x-rays came back clear, big relief here too. Maybe we could get all our old guys together for a game of bingo, or he could join the ranks of Copper & Tucker as a turtle hunter.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry about the dribbling issue but so GLAD Barkley is doing so well!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You are such a good dog mom! Better than Sherlock Holmes! I am so glad you have sleuthed out the problem and Barkley is more comfortable, great job and good luck with the last treatment.


----------

